# Boss plow for Yamaha Rhino.



## smithr9 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm buying a Boss UTV plow (straight poly) for my 2009 Yamaha Rhino. Hopefully someone has already modified an existing mounting system to fit their Rhino as Boss does not provide a mounting bracket for this machine.

I'm trying to figure out which Boss UTV mounting system I can buy for the simplest modification for my Rhino application.

If anyone has or is aware of anyone who has applied a Boss mount to a Rhino please respond to this post.

Also, If anyone from Boss can provide some insight it would be truly appreciated.

Thanks everyone.......


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

We are happy to announce that we will be offering a Mid-Size UTV Plow for the Yamaha Rhino for this upcoming season (2014/2015). This 5ft Poly Blade will be available at your local BOSS Dealer later this summer.


----------



## smithr9 (Mar 29, 2014)

Great news!!!!
Will it be an ATV plow adapted for the midsize UTV? Weighing under 200 lbs?
I'm currently plowing with a Cycle Country 72" plow and the Rhino can handle the blade width. A 60" blade seems small to me. Would Boss consider offering a 66" blade for the mid size UTV unit? It makes sense because the mid size UTV is larger than an ATV and smaller than a full size UTV. A mid size blade for a mid size UTV!! If a 66" blade is not an option would you offer the option to choose the 72" UTV blade?

By the way, the Cycle Country blade was a good blade in the begining but after a couple years of plowing it just would stand up to my personal use plowing. I spent more time welding and reinforcing everything including the blade, push tubes and mount. It is a cheaper option and it will work for you but be ready to be constantly fixing the unit. It was under engineered.


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

You are correct the ATV plow has been adapted for the Mid-sized UTV. For this coming year we will only be offering the 5ft size but we will continue to look at adding additional sizing options in the future. Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## wislxer (Jan 20, 2011)

What other mid size utvs will get mounts? RZR? RTV400? Arctic Cat?


Thanks!


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi! We are working on several mid-size UTV options including the RZR, Kubota RTV500 and Arctic Cat Prowler as mentioned above. As soon as they are tested and available we will make the official product announcement. Thank you for your interest in this product!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Out of curiosity, will the mount going on the Rhino be the same as the Kawasaki Teryx? 

Is it going to be the same setup as is used on the full size UTV mounts or will it be different to keep people from taking the full size UTV v blade and using it on the "mid size" machine?


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Jarrett - The mounting is vehicle specific rather than universal so it would be different between the Rhino & Teryx models. The set up for the mid-size UTV's will be different than the full-size UTV design. The Mid-size UTV Plow is a 5ft Poly Straight Blade that features the same attachment system as our ATV straight blade. Hope this helps to answer your questions!


----------



## smithr9 (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm considering buying tracks for my Rhino. 
Will the new midsize Boss plow work with tracks on my Rhino? 
Will I be able to angle the plow without touching the front tracks?


BOSS_JG thanks for taking the time to respond to our questions,
Roger


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello Roger - I checked with our engineering team and they don't believe that the system will work with the tracks. However, they have not completed field testing on this yet so they can not 100% verify this at this time.


----------



## smithr9 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Boss Plow Yamaha Rhino*

Hey Boss JG - I've been on the Boss website and I see the new midsize UTV plows. However there was no undercariage listed for the Yamaha Rhino. Could you post the part number for this undercariage. Thanks......roger


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello Roger - The part number is:
LTA12761* Yamaha Rhino 2004 - 2013

*Please note that this undercarriage is yet to be released but will be shortly. 

Thank you!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

This is all great news!


----------



## ICE CREAM MAN (Dec 15, 2001)

Can I put one on A polaris 2004 700 sportsman?


----------



## smithr9 (Mar 29, 2014)

Boss Midsize Plow Review:
-Plow mounted reasonable ease. With the exception of a hydralic leak. Boss sent the plow with missing O-ring where a 90 degree swivel fitting attaches to the pump.


----------



## smithr9 (Mar 29, 2014)

Boss Midsize plow review

- Plow mounted with ease with the exception of a hydralic leak. Boss sent my plow with a missing O-ring for a 90 degree swivel fitting that attaches to the pump. Hydralic fluid everywhere!! 

- The plow works well. Hydralics work well but if using the hydralics to much it seems the pump shuts down for a few minutes. I'm not sure if the pump needs to cool down or if the (new) battery needs to re-charge. 

- The 60" size is a better fit for my Rhino than the 72" Cycle Country plow I had previously. The smaller size is easier on the machine and size doesn't have an impat on the time it takes to plow. Power angle speeds things up. The Boss is much more expensive than other ATV plows but it is a heavy duty set up which will provide years of service and won't require repairs every time you use it.

- There is a design flaw with the mounting set up. The piviot point where the plow lifts from only has 1.5" of ground clearence while sitting on a flat surface. While traveling over uneven surfaces the piviot point will come in contact with the ground. This is not good!!! The 1.5" clearance is after I maxed out the front suspension. I'm considering buying heavy duty springs which add an extra 100 LB capasity. Another option is to add a 2" lift kit but the kits add unnecessary stress on the drive train. Plus, I'd prefer to keep my rhino stock. The true remedy for this issue is for the quick attach position to be approximately 4" higher. This requires either a new mount design or an extension. 
Boss should figure this issue out so that users don't have to modify their plow vehicles to accomodate the plow because these units are not cheap!!!!


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you for your product review! Our design engineering team has reviewed your comments regarding the mounting. Unfortunately, because we need to follow the contour of the bikes to design the mounting there is little room to adjust the height. Our plow system is universal so some of the machines have less ground clearance than others. The Rhino mount specifically was set as high as we possibly could. 

Suggestions to improve include the following:

(1) Add around 200 lbs of ballast in the bed of the Rhino (make sure it is set rearward of the axle centerline of the rear tires).

(2) Add either OEM or after-market HD springs to help increase the initial height and load holding capability. 

(3) Consider adding additional air pressure to the tires.

We hope this offers you some assistance. We thank you again for taking the time to review the product and for choosing BOSS!


----------



## smithr9 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info Boss_JG 

I've been running 20 PSI in my front tires 
I ordered HD springs for the front and will try the rear ballast.
Thanks for your input and I will let you know.

Question: 
Why do you think the hydraulic pump shuts of for 30 sec to 2 minutes? Is there a protective mode if it is being used frequently when clearing a large area with short runs?


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

smithr9;1954980 said:


> Thanks for the info Boss_JG
> 
> I've been running 20 PSI in my front tires
> I ordered HD springs for the front and will try the rear ballast.
> ...


The power unit should not be shutting off for 30 seconds to 2 minutes. Is this happening every time you use it or is it intermittent? When it shuts down, do you inspect the electrical connections to see if they have come apart? For further assistance on this, we would recommend contacting your BOSS dealer or calling our factory service team at 800-286-4155 and selecting option 2. (FYI...if you are calling today we are experiencing some issues with our 800 phone #. If you are not able to connect, please use 906-776-3952.) Thank you!


----------



## smithr9 (Mar 29, 2014)

I added Highlifter HD spring to the front suspension and 160 lb's ballast behind the axle centreline. 
After adding the ballast first it made about .5" difference in ground clearance and brought the overall clearance to 2". Once I received the the HD springs I installed them and they increased the ground clearance of the lowest point of the plow push frame approximately 3" for an overall ground clearance of 5". 

I am pleased with the outcome and would recomend the Boss ATV plow for any Yamaha Rhino as long as you are prepared to make the necessary modifications


----------

